# Hillsdale Winter 2012



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2011)

The Hillsdale Winter 2012 will take place on March 3, 2012 in Hillsdale, Michigan, USA. Check out the Hillsdale Winter 2012 website for more information and registration.

Hillsdale is literally in the middle of nowhere, but it isn't *that* far from quite a few major cities in the Midwest so I'm hoping that by announcing it over three months ahead of time we might be able to have a good turn out.

Ann Arbor, Fort Wayne - 1.5 hours
Detroit - 2 hours
Cleveland - 3 hours
Chicago, Indianapolis, Dayton, Columbus - 3.5 hours
Pittsburgh - 5 hours
Toronto, Lexington - 6 hours
I can find couches/floor space in my dorm and frat house for people who really need a place to stay, so just PM if you're interested and I'll figure it out when the date gets closer. There are a bunch of cheap hotels in the area, too.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 29, 2011)

YESSSSS!! I can finally go to a competition in my state 

Do you know if there are any tentative events?


----------



## insane569 (Nov 29, 2011)

2 days after my birthday
i might ake it


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 29, 2011)

*like*


----------



## JackJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Nearly 7 hours. And one day after my moms birthday. Bleh.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2011)

WOOO!!!

Can't go, I'm just happy to see this. ;p


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 29, 2011)

Blake: Go to WCA nao. Anthony is organizing a Michigan comp 
Me:  yeeeeee


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 29, 2011)

2 days after my birthday
I might make it


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 30, 2011)

I registered. I should be there, I cleared the date already. Only reason I wouldn't be going is because of something coming up unexpectedly. Also, is there a chance for any other events? Seems like a short timeframe.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 30, 2011)

I registered. Might have to change some things after Ohio Fall. The competition is literally a week before finals and another competition I have to go to (have to miss a whole day of finals).

Also, I'm probably going to bring almost everyone in my cubing club since it's an hour away.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 30, 2011)

oooooohhh...just across the lake...we will seee.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 30, 2011)

Not too far away for me - I'll have to see when that falls in terms of exams and such, but I should be able to make it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2011)

It's been forever since I've been to a comp and I should have my license by then so I'm hopeful but it's nowhere close to being a sure thing.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> Do you know if there are any tentative events?





iEnjoyCubing said:


> Also, is there a chance for any other events? Seems like a short timeframe.


 
The "timeframe" isn't short, but I assume you mean that it seems like we could fit much more in. Well, it depends on how quickly we run through things, how many people come and which events people compete in. Possibilities are an extra round of OH, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic and MBLD - certainly not all 5 though. I'll end up deciding closer to the actual date once I have an idea of who all is coming or just on the spot at the competition if we get significantly far ahead of schedule.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

Anthony said:


> The "timeframe" isn't short, but I assume you mean that it seems like we could fit much more in.



Compared to most Midwest competitions, this one is a little shorter than typical. I don't see any other future competitions in the USA that are quite as short as this one, although there are several recent ones in the past (not in the Midwest) which are shorter (Liberty Science Center was much shorter). Sorry, Anthony, I guess we've spoiled people around here by doing long competitions with lots of events.

To everyone else, think of this one as a Texas competition transplanted to the Midwest. So lots of small cubes. You've gotta expect that from the guy who brought us the "Small Cubes Open".


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Compared to most Midwest competitions, this one is a little shorter than typical. I don't see any other future competitions in the USA that are quite as short as this one, although there are several recent ones in the past (not in the Midwest) which are shorter (Liberty Science Center was much shorter). Sorry, Anthony, I guess we've spoiled people around here by doing long competitions with lots of events.
> 
> To everyone else, think of this one as a Texas competition transplanted to the Midwest. So lots of small cubes. You've gotta expect that from the guy who brought us the "Small Cubes Open".


Oh, I didn't realize that. Well, on the bright side the room isn't being used for anything else that day, so if adding an event/round or two puts us a little behind it shouldn't be a problem in that regard.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Compared to most Midwest competitions, this one is a little shorter than typical. I don't see any other future competitions in the USA that are quite as short as this one, although there are several recent ones in the past (not in the Midwest) which are shorter (Liberty Science Center was much shorter). Sorry, Anthony, I guess we've spoiled people around here by doing long competitions with lots of events.
> 
> To everyone else, think of this one as a Texas competition transplanted to the Midwest. So lots of small cubes. You've gotta expect that from the guy who brought us the "Small Cubes Open".



Maybe I am, sorry D:

Hopefully there will be space for another event. If not, the time really works out in the end since it's a ~3 hour drive home. Won't get back late.


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 3, 2011)

I may be coming, especially since it's in state. Only a 1 and a half hour drive too!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2011)

if anyone is passing through western new york and can pick waffo up, I'd be willing to pay for the trip


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2011)

mmm, I want to go to this. I feel like I haven't gone to a competition in agesss. 3.5 hours means I would have to leave the house at 5 am (no...), so I guess this would have to be a "hotel competition" for me if I went. 

I feel kinda weird if I ask someone to pick me up, since I'm only in high school, but yeah, chicago.



Suggestion: We can base the tentative events on the people that register. So if a bunch of really good OH's show up, then extra OH round (I definitely do not want that lol), and same with a the others, like magic. My vote goes for Square 1 and pyraminx .

Thanks for organizing this Anthony.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> mmm, I want to go to this. I feel like I haven't gone to a competition in agesss. 3.5 hours means I would have to leave the house at 5 am (no...), so I guess this would have to be a "hotel competition" for me if I went.
> 
> I feel kinda weird if I ask someone to pick me up, since I'm only in high school, but yeah, chicago.


 
You could try to come by train or something? Try to find the closest city to Hillsdale and figure out a way to get there? I know from Chicago to Ann Arbor is like 30-45 dollars (but it takes a really long time to get here, all night maybe?).


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> You could try to come by train or something? Try to find the closest city to Hillsdale and figure out a way to get there? I know from Chicago to Ann Arbor is like 30-45 dollars (but it takes a really long time to get here, all night maybe?).


 
Nah, I hope be driven by one of my parents, but they think hotel = too far. I've already stayed in a hotel for a competition once though, and it was in a hampton, and the total cost of the whole trip was a lot. I'll definitively be driven there though, since I can't drive yet. Good thing this comp is still far time wise, I have a ton of time to plan


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

Since BLD is from 9:00-9:45 and I don't plan on doing BLD, can I show up around 9:30 and still register even though registration is technically open only from 8:30-9:00?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to Ryan for telling me about this!

Hmm... ~4 hours is a long way! If I'm lucky I could work something out. My dad would never take me here, so I have my only cuber friend's dad as an option. But I may have to see what weekend I'm heading over to my mom's place in Indiana because it could work out nicely if it's the weekend of this competition.

My opinion probably doesn't count for much, but if any tentative events were to happen, I'd vote for Square-1 and Pyraminx because I hope to have those puzzles sometime soon.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 8, 2011)

95% going, now. It will be a short forever until the competition, so I hope I can handle waiting.


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 11, 2011)

Registered! Can't wait to meet everyone at my first comp!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 12, 2011)

Can we add Magic as a tentative event? We can probably stuff it in with BLD since it doesn't take that long to do. 4 mins tops for each person?

Edit: and I don't have a WCA profile yet. There's a mistake on the registered competitors list. It says I'm a boy.... 

EDIT2: Ohio Fall just got posted so I have a WCA profile. It's 2011CHEN54


----------



## timeless (Dec 13, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Can we add Magic as a tentative event? We can probably stuff it in with BLD since it doesn't take that long to do. 4 mins tops for each person?
> 
> Edit: and I don't have a WCA profile yet. There's a mistake on the registered competitors list. It says I'm a boy....
> 
> EDIT2: Ohio Fall just got posted so I have a WCA profile. It's 2011CHEN54


 
jw how do u add a pic to the wca profile?


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> jw how do u add a pic to the wca profile?


 
When on your WCA Profile page, click on your name, it'll lead you to a page to upload an image, they review the image before uploading it, so it isn't instantaneous...


I am 100% going to this competition! Woo! My entire family is from Michigan, so I've got places to stay, plus no Friday classes next semester so having a tight schedule isn't an issue!

I'd like to suggest Either Skewb or Pyraminx should we end up with extra time at the competition

See you all there!


----------



## asportking (Dec 18, 2011)

Darn...closest competition to me yet, and I can't go. Ah well, if there's ever a Michigan one in the summer, I'll make sure to go to that.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2011)

I am 100% not going to this competition! Noo! My entire family is from Michigan, so I'd have places to stay, but I'm in high school and couldn't possibly get there with such an issue!



asportking said:


> Darn...closest competition to me yet, and I can't go. Ah well, if there's ever a Michigan one in the summer, I'll make sure to go to that.



It will probably happen .


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2011)

Ugh... 3.5 hour drive... I want to go but that is a long trip. I guess I could speed my way there in less than 3 hours if I tried.

I vote for megaminx and 4x4 as tentative events.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Ugh... 3.5 hour drive... I want to go but that is a long trip. I guess I could speed my way there in less than 3 hours if I tried.
> 
> I vote for megaminx and 4x4 as tentative events.


 
4x4 is already an event.


----------



## emolover (Dec 20, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 4x4 is already an event.


 
Oh... I overlooked that.

Edit: I registered. Need to get BLD successes.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 2, 2012)

Registered. I'd like to have 5x5 as a tentative event, if possible.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there anyone that is looking to trade a white V-cube that is really loose and is hopefully the same quality as my black really loose V-cube?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 12, 2012)

*groans* The father of the friend who I am going with if I'm even going at all (obviously this man will be taking us there) is a complete moron. Not only was he aware of this competition at least 2 weeks ago, but when asked about it again he said to my friend "March? When did you ask me anything about March?" And later said that he doesn't plan more than 2 weeks ahead and that I'm stupid for attempting to do so. If my friend can't go... Anyone willing to come down to Joliet and pick up a 13 year old boy? I can probably pay for some of the trip depending on what you want


----------



## emolover (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> *groans* The father of the friend who I am going with if I'm even going at all (obviously this man will be taking us there) is a complete moron. Not only was he aware of this competition at least 2 weeks ago, but when asked about it again he said to my friend "March? When did you ask me anything about March?" And later said that he doesn't plan more than 2 weeks ahead and that I'm stupid for attempting to do so. If my friend can't go... Anyone willing to come down to Joliet and *pick up a 13 year old boy*? I can probably pay for some of the trip depending on what you want


 
Your parents are fine with that? Lol! 

I would but its 100+ miles out of my way.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> *groans* The father of the friend who I am going with if I'm even going at all (obviously this man will be taking us there) is a complete moron. Not only was he aware of this competition at least 2 weeks ago, but when asked about it again he said to my friend "March? When did you ask me anything about March?" And later said that he doesn't plan more than 2 weeks ahead and that I'm stupid for attempting to do so. If my friend can't go... Anyone willing to come down to Joliet and pick up a 13 year old boy? I can probably pay for some of the trip depending on what you want



Joliet is in our route to get to Hillsdale. We would be staying in a hotel though Friday and Saturday night though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wondering, is anyone selling stickerless dayans? Don't really care which dayan unless it's a guhong (only because I have 2, might trade with pink guhong that's modded?).


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Joliet is in our route to get to Hillsdale. We would be staying in a hotel though Friday and Saturday night though.


 
TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!

idk about the hotel part yet but watever


----------



## insane569 (Jan 12, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Joliet is in our route to get to Hillsdale. We would be staying in a hotel though Friday and Saturday night though.


 
Ay man be cool and give your best friend a ride will ya.
I'm down to pay for some expenses.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that I might go, but I have no idea a month and a half away from the comp. But it's like 3 hours away, so yeah. If I don't make this, this will be my 6th failed attempt to go to my first comp.



insane569 said:


> 2 days after my birthday
> i might ake it


 
Do you want a present, like a cube or something?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 13, 2012)

Might anyone be able to stop in Columbus to pick me up? i'm only 14. My parents said if i get a ride with someone i kind of know, then i may be able to go.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Your avatar is scary. But if NeedReality goes or someone else in that area goes, then you're in luck.

Sorry, I'm in Cleveland area, so no.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Ugh... 3.5 hour drive... I want to go but that is a long trip. I guess I could speed my way there in less than 3 hours if I tried.



3.5 hours? Pshh, I drove 8 hours to Indiana 2011.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think 8 hours is the average travel time for competitions.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Mikel said:


> 3.5 hours? Pshh, I drove 8 hours to Indiana 2011.


 
Well... That is somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

The average traveling time is, like 10 hours, including air time. Driving average is like 5-6 hours.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> The average traveling time is, like 10 hours, including air time. Driving average is like 5-6 hours.


 
Thats average for you?!?! The most I have ever traveled for a comp is 3 hours!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Thats average for you?!?! The most I have ever traveled for a comp is 3 hours!



You act like 3 hours is way too much. If I had money for hotels I'd drive to competitions that were about 6 hours away. And besides, it's not like you were driving, only sleeping/cubing/etc.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 14, 2012)

The farthest I would go is 3 hours. 8 hours for a comp. Thats a bit of a distance.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 15, 2012)

I would really like to go, especially since this is about a 40 minute drive for me, but we'll see...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 17, 2012)

insane569 said:


> The farthest I would go is 3 hours. 8 hours for a comp. Thats a bit of a distance.


 
I went 12 for one  Thats as close as they get for me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, I'm not going, I just realized I have track.


On the bright side, I'm open for any competition during the week before Easter and Easter, and I'm 90% sure I'm going to Nationals!


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

Would somebody be willing to soder in 4 pins for me on my 6x6 at the competition? I know that is a hard thing to do but if someone could I would pay you $10 if it is done correctly.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> Would somebody be willing to soder in 4 pins for me on my 6x6 at the competition? I know that is a hard thing to do but if someone could I would pay you $10 if it is done correctly.


 
I know how to solder and if i go i might be willing to do so. But i never have soldered pins into a screw head.


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I know how to solder and if i go i might be willing to do so. But i never have soldered pins into a screw head.


 
I would bring all the materials just for the record.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> I would bring all the materials just for the record.


 
Alright. I have a soldering iron and all but if you wanna bring them go ahead.


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Alright. I have a soldering iron and all but if you wanna bring them go ahead.


 
Realize that if I find someone that has actually soldered pins into a V-cube 6 then I will try to get them to do it.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> Realize that if I find someone that has actually soldered pins into a V-cube 6 then I will try to get them to do it.


 
Yea if you find someone else then let them do it. I've been doing electrical soldering for awhile but pins into a screw head sounds alittle different. Not my area of expertice.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 30, 2012)

I AM going, but only if I don't get in trouble with my parents....YAY!!!!! 
(BTW, i'm going with Wesley Miller, aka ohiocuber)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 30, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I AM going, but only if I don't get in trouble with my parents....YAY!!!!!
> (BTW, i'm going with Wesley Miller, aka ohiocuber)


 
Yes!!!!!! This is going to be such an awesome competition!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm like 70% sure I can go. All depends on Chris Braiedy.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm like 70% sure I can go. All depends on Chris Braiedy.


 
Wait, what? You realize this isn't the UP Michigan, right?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Wait, what? You realize this isn't the UP Michigan, right?


 
I do, me and Chris Braiedy are road tripping  it's basically a yes for me now


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I do, me and Chris Braiedy are road tripping  it's basically a yes for me now


 
Dang bro, have fun.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I went 12 for one  Thats as close as they get for me.


 
I went 14, but that was Nationals lol.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm like 70% sure I can go. All depends on Chris Braiedy.


 
Once you guys figure it all out, register so that I have your info.
Thanks!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 8, 2012)

Is anyone selling cubes? I just want a clock and a stickerless dayan cube. I'm selling an eastsheen 4x4 and a super square 1.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2012)

It sounds like it's a yes for me, signed up! Can't wait to see you all.


----------



## gbcuber (Feb 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> It sounds like it's a yes for me, signed up! Can't wait to see you all.


 
YES!


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> It sounds like it's a yes for me, signed up! Can't wait to see you all.


Your going now? 
Great.... now i have to deal with you all day


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 8, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Your going now?
> Great.... now i have to deal with you all day


 
typical John Brechon attitude right there.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2012)

So it tuns out me and Chris Braiedy had a miscommunication...we are going to the Colorado Springs competition. Guess you can take me off the list.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet John is crying in a corner right now.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 9, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I bet John is crying in a corner right now.


 
"I just wanted to ignore him in person!"


----------



## insane569 (Feb 9, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I bet John is crying in a corner right now.


 
More than likely. 
I was thinking about going but now its just a no. Got to focus on school. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So it tuns out me and Chris Braiedy had a miscommunication...we are going to the Colorado Springs competition. Guess you can take me off the list.


 
Awww... I was looking forward to meeting you D: At least I have a hence for Top-3 :/


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So it tuns out me and Chris Braiedy had a miscommunication...we are going to the Colorado Springs competition. Guess you can take me off the list.


 
Hey don't blame me. I asked if you wanted to go to colorado with me. Never did i say michigan


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So it tuns out me and Chris Braiedy had a miscommunication...we are going to the Colorado Springs competition. Guess you can take me off the list.



Sweet! Us Colorado cubers are cooler anyway! 

I just bought tickets to fly out to Michigan on the Thursday before the competition, see you guys that Saturday!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 10, 2012)

Just signed up...


----------



## emolover (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't come anymore. My dad said its either this or nationals in Vegas.

I think my dad just wants an excuse to mess around with friends in Vegas for 5 days.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can't come anymore. My dad said its either this or nationals in Vegas.
> 
> I think my dad just wants an excuse to mess around with friends in Vegas for 5 days.


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hi! I'm new to cubing!*

hello all im kingtim96, my real name is Trevor and i love to cube! i just made my account and have a couple question about the hillsdale winter 2012. i began cubing a couple months ago and started learning fridrich method about one week ago. my average of 10 using fridrich is 00.57.74 and my pb is oddly 34.71
i was wondering whether or not i should go to the competition to compete or not even though im not as skilled as everyone else is. the main reason i'd go is to have fun and meet new people. anyone have an opinion on what i should do? more than one answer would be nice. btw i live in Lansing.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 14, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> hello all im kingtim96, my real name is Trevor and i love to cube! i just made my account and have a couple question about the hillsdale winter 2012. i began cubing a couple months ago and started learning fridrich method about one week ago. my average of 10 using fridrich is 00.57.74 and my pb is oddly 34.71
> i was wondering whether or not i should go to the competition to compete or not even though im not as skilled as everyone else is. the main reason i'd go is to have fun and meet new people. anyone have an opinion on what i should do? more than one answer would be nice. btw i live in Lansing.


 
Just go. Its always fun and besides, speed is not needed to have fun.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 14, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Just go. Its always fun and besides, speed is not needed to have fun.



yeah i guess so but i dont wanna be embarassed by everyone else that could solve 5 cubes in the time it takes me to solve 1. but i understand what you're saying.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 14, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> yeah i guess so but i dont wanna be embarassed by everyone else that could solve 5 cubes in the time it takes me to solve 1. but i understand what you're saying.


 
Fast cubers aren't gonna make fun of you because you're not as fast. Competitions are all about the fun. Just try your best.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 14, 2012)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Blake: Go to WCA nao. Anthony is organizing a Michigan comp
> Me:  yeeeeee


 
damn you croobs. You stole my language and suck at speaking it


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 15, 2012)

Asking again, anyone selling cubes?



KingTim96 said:


> yeah i guess so but i dont wanna be embarassed by everyone else that could solve 5 cubes in the time it takes me to solve 1. but i understand what you're saying.


 
My "boyfriend" is going and he averages over a minute. The main point of the competition is to meet other cubers and have fun, not as much compete unless you average around 10 sec.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 15, 2012)

Two questions:

-Are the numbers for the amount of people advancing to the final rounds still the same? 12 go on to the second, 8 to the final? Or are you still in the process of finalizing everything?
-I may show up late (9:45) because I'm not doing BLD. Will I still be able to register then?

Thanks.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 15, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> damn you croobs. You stole my language and suck at speaking it


 
"Yeeeeeee" is a word in aerobic? And Ben encourages me to speak aerobic.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 15, 2012)

yes i have a rubik's icon (lubricated) and a standard rubik's 4x4 im looking to get rid of. i know these arent standards speed cubes but i dont need them so if you want them i'll sell or trade them to you for a reasonable price.



Yuxuibbs said:


> Asking again, anyone selling cubes?
> 
> 
> 
> My "boyfriend" is going and he averages over a minute. The main point of the competition is to meet other cubers and have fun, not as much compete unless you average around 10 sec.



btw i just registered!! im doing the 3x3 and the 2x2. now all i need to do is buy a 2x2. haha.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to get rid of my eastsheen 4x4 (lubed). Looking for a stickerless dayan cube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 16, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I want to get rid of my eastsheen 4x4 (lubed). Looking for a stickerless dayan cube.


 
Tip: Nobody wants eastsheen cubes anymore. I learned this the hard way when I tried selling my eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4s in a comp almost 2 years ago (even back then they didn't want them, let alone right now). I resorted to selling them for 2 dollars, then 1, then for FREE. Nobody took. Then someone popped the 2x2, then I went up to them, gathered the pieces while they were saying sorry, and simply threw them away. I also threw away the 4x4 later.


If you want to get rid of it, just throw it away, but always make sure you have a back-up puzzle for every puzzle, just in case. In my case, my back up for my SSv3 is my x-cube, then maru, the mini qj, etc.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't really practice big cubes. I am waiting for my SSv3. 

Anyone want a lightly used, almost solved QJ super square 1?


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 16, 2012)

anyone know of a thread specifically used for selling/buying/trading used cubes? i have one that needs to go.

If we can work out a price instead of a trade i'll honestly take your eastsheen 4x4 because my rubik's 4x4 just doesnt fit for me. so let me know if you would want $$ instead of a cube. keep in mind that eastsheen's cubes arent really popular anymore so a reasonable price would be cool. thanks.


Yuxuibbs said:


> I want to get rid of my eastsheen 4x4 (lubed). Looking for a stickerless dayan cube.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 16, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -Are the numbers for the amount of people advancing to the final rounds still the same? 12 go on to the second, 8 to the final? Or are you still in the process of finalizing everything?


I just changed it to 16 in the second rounds.



iEnjoyCubing said:


> -I may show up late (9:45) because I'm not doing BLD. Will I still be able to register then?


Yep, no problem. Just be sure not to miss any events that you want to compete in.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am thinking about going now but on the website it says I need to have a valid passport if I am representing another country. I don't have one.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 16, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I am thinking about going now but on the website it says I need to have a valid passport if I am representing another country. I don't have one.


 I always wanted to ask this: Why do you represent Mexico? Are you an exchange student or something?


----------



## insane569 (Feb 16, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I always wanted to ask this: Why do you represent Mexico? Are you an exchange student or something?



I normally started off representing mexico but my mom and a couple of other relatives asked me why. I am 100% mexican and proud of it and so is my family so they asked me if I could change it. After my last comp it was changed by Mike after I asked him if it was possible to change it along with my full name instead of the shortened version.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 16, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I am thinking about going now but on the website it says I need to have a valid passport if I am representing another country. I don't have one.


 


insane569 said:


> After my last comp it was changed by Mike after ...


It was already changed, so I don't think it'll be an issue.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anthony said:


> It was already changed, so I don't think it'll be an issue.


 
Alright. I might make it then. It's all up to my mother now.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 17, 2012)

fuuu At first I thought it was going to be just me, my mom, and my dad going. But now my sister, aunt, my cousin, and my grandma want to go, and all they do is complain -______-


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I just changed it to 16 in the second rounds.



I forgot to ask, does that mean there are 12 people in the final now?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 17, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I forgot to ask, does that mean there are 12 people in the final now?


 
Nope.


----------



## gbcuber (Feb 20, 2012)

Anthony, could you switch bld with OH on Alec Simonds' registration? I just realized that I must have checked the wrong box...


----------



## emolover (Feb 20, 2012)

I am coming now... Again.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2012)

56 registered competitors so far - quite awesome considering how isolated Hillsdale is.
Looking forward to seeing you all in less than two weeks!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 22, 2012)

Who's selling 3x3s? 
My friend just broke his guhong that he was going to use at the competition and I want him to have a cube that isn't a rubik's. I'm letting him borrow my guhong until he gets a cube but I switch between guhong and zhanchi depending on event and how I feel. He can't really control either of my cubes and all the other cubes I have are broken.


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2012)

**** I have Jazz band the third so I can't go!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 22, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Who's selling 3x3s?
> My friend just broke his guhong that he was going to use at the competition and I want him to have a cube that isn't a rubik's. I'm letting him borrow my guhong until he gets a cube but I switch between guhong and zhanchi depending on event and how I feel. He can't really control either of my cubes and all the other cubes I have are broken.


 
I am. Quite a few:

-White Dayan Lingyun v1 - $6
-White Dayan Lunhui - $6
-Black Dayan Taiyan - $5
-White Alpha V - $6
-White Alpha III-f - $5
-White Dayan GuHong - $6
-Black Edison Cube - $10
-White Alpha CC (comes with edge inserts/extra screws/etc) - $8
-Black Gans 2 - $5
-White ShengEn FIII (Limited Edition from iCubeMart, stickered by ShengEn owner himself) - $10

Let me know if you want any. Also, Web answered this, but can someone else confirm that only 8 are going onto the finals and not 12?



emolover said:


> **** I have Jazz band the third so I can't go!



If you seriously aren't going because of jazz band then I am going to make you. Forget jazz band xD


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2012)

> If you seriously aren't going because of jazz band then I am going to make you. Forget jazz band xD


 
If I don't go I have to pay for a proffesional to replace me which would cost a lot of money.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 22, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I am. Quite a few:
> 
> -White Dayan Lingyun v1 - $6
> -White Dayan Lunhui - $6
> ...



These are the ones i'm interested in. 

and good choice  my jazz band meets at 6:40 tuesdays and thursdays.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -White Dayan Lingyun v1 - $6
> -White Dayan Lunhui - $6
> -Black Dayan Taiyan - $5
> -White Alpha V - $6
> ...


 
So many white cubes.... It probably doesn't matter to him so whatever's left when he decides to buy them. 
I was really looking forward to buying a clock from you.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> So many white cubes.... It probably doesn't matter to him so whatever's left when he decides to buy them.
> I was really looking forward to buying a clock from you.



Sorry, I sold both of them already. The only other puzzle that is for sale other than a 3x3 is an Mf8 Square-1 v1.



IMSLOW1097 said:


> These are the ones i'm interested in.
> 
> and good choice  my jazz band meets at 6:40 tuesdays and thursdays.


 
I'll make sure I save them for you - you can try them in the morning. And no, it's not a good choice D:


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 24, 2012)

so do you or dont you still have the white dayan guhong? cause i'd be interested in buying that. even though i already have a black guhong. i really like the white cubes after getting my white lanlan 2x2 so if thats still available then im interested. do you use the cubes on that list of yours anyway?


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Sorry, I sold both of them already. The only other puzzle that is for sale other than a 3x3 is an Mf8 Square-1 v1.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure I save them for you - you can try them in the morning. And no, it's not a good choice D:


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

When does registration close? My friend is going to talk to his dad one more time about us going.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> When does registration close? My friend is going to talk to his dad one more time about us going.


 
You could just show up and register the morning of the competition. People who register by Monday will get a lanyard with their name on it though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 24, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> so do you or dont you still have the white dayan guhong? cause i'd be interested in buying that. even though i already have a black guhong. i really like the white cubes after getting my white lanlan 2x2 so if thats still available then im interested. do you use the cubes on that list of yours anyway?



Yeah, I still have it. I'll save it for you. Pretty much all of those cubes I don't really use anymore.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 25, 2012)

a lanyard? awesome! im already registered on cubingusa.com (trevor spitzley) so do i get a lanyard as well?


Anthony said:


> You could just show up and register the morning of the competition. People who register by Monday will get a lanyard with their name on it though.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> **** I have Jazz band the third so I can't go!


Alright, thanks for letting me know. I took you off the registration list.



Yuxuibbs said:


> Who's selling 3x3s?


I have a few unused Guhongs that I'd be willing to sell to anyone.

They won't be speed-worthy the day of the competition though. They're stickered and assembled, but need to be lubed and broken in.


KingTim96 said:


> a lanyard? awesome! im already registered on cubingusa.com (trevor spitzley) so do i get a lanyard as well?


Yep, you're all set.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 25, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The only other puzzle that is for sale other than a 3x3 is an Mf8 Square-1 v1.




I am interested. Do you have a price in mind?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I am interested. Do you have a price in mind?



Does $6 sound good?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 25, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Does $6 sound good?


 
I'll have to try the square-1 out, but if I like it, then $6 sounds good.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome! what does the lanyard look like? by the way do i pay the registration fee when i get there? or is there some way to pay online?


Anthony said:


> Alright, thanks for letting me know. I took you off the registration list.
> 
> 
> I have a few unused Guhongs that I'd be willing to sell to anyone.
> ...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I have a few unused Guhongs that I'd be willing to sell to anyone.


 
How much? Really just need a guhong corner and center cap but I think it's easier to buy a new cube. Are they modded? 
I can just bring my traxxas and a screwdriver so he isn't stuck with a cube he can't control.


I don't know if it's just me but I find my (2) guhongs uncontrollable and the zhanchi too slow/clicky/crispy.




KingTim96 said:


> do i pay the registration fee when i get there? or is there some way to pay online?


 
You pay for it when you get there.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to remind everyone to record plenty of videos of the competition!
And to break some WRs or something.


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 27, 2012)

I might try to make it. I'm supposed to go to a FIRST Robotics competition that day, but we'll see if I can talk my wife into this instead  I haven't been to a competition in years!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 27, 2012)

Changed number of people advancing to *20* people to second rounds and *10* to finals due to a larger number of registered competitors than I had anticipated.
If things go smoothly, which they probably will considering we'll have three delegates attending as well as a lot of help from my friends, even more people may be able to advance.



nascarjon said:


> I might try to make it. I'm supposed to go to a FIRST Robotics competition that day, but we'll see if I can talk my wife into this instead  I haven't been to a competition in years!


 
Awesome. Hope to see you there!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 27, 2012)

Anthony said:


> If things go smoothly, which they probably will considering we'll have three delegates attending as well as a lot of help from my friends, even more people may be able to advance.



I'd be willing to help with judging/scrambling if you want any more help (as long as I go early in the rounds). I'm thinking about organizing a competition in the future and would think seeing the whole process would be beneficial.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I'll have to try the square-1 out, but if I like it, then $6 sounds good.


 
If you don't like it, I'm interested. I don't really like shape shifting cubes but I'll take it if you don't like it.


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 28, 2012)

Since the price of gasoline has gone up by nearly 50 cents per gallon this week, there's no way that I can afford two four-hour drives this weekend


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 28, 2012)

'Ey! is anyone selling lubix 3x3's? i was looking into buying one on saturday, because i HATE waiting for it to come in the mail


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 28, 2012)

anyone want an eastsheen 2x2? haha dont worry im not joking i hate this thing and it needs to go. any new cubers reading this? buy a lanlan, they're awesome. and way better than eastsheen and pretty cheap. btw anyone know of a good 5x5? i've heard good and bad things about both the shenshou 5x5 and the v-cube 5. so im just trying to make a good decision on which one is better.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Are there going to be v cube 6x6 cores? Is anyone willing to give or sell me their *EMPTY* lubix syringe?



IMSLOW1097 said:


> 'Ey! is anyone selling lubix 3x3's? i was looking into buying one on saturday, because i HATE waiting for it to come in the mail


 
I think it's better/cheaper to get a brand new cube and mod it until it's an ultimate, lube it the same way. 
I just don't want to give away my old pink guhong (only dayan cube i don't use as a main) because my grandparents bought it for me.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 29, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> anyone want an eastsheen 2x2? haha dont worry im not joking i hate this thing and it needs to go. any new cubers reading this? buy a lanlan, they're awesome. and way better than eastsheen and pretty cheap. btw anyone know of a good 5x5? i've heard good and bad things about both the shenshou 5x5 and the v-cube 5. so im just trying to make a good decision on which one is better.



SS is way better out of the box whereas the V-Cube requires quite a bit of breaking in/lubing/etc. Once fully broken in, however, it is slightly better than the SS unless you fully mod the SS, in which they are probably about equal. Just depends on personal preference. IMO, get the SS. If you are lazy and decide not to mod it or anything it will be better - and if you do plan on modding/breaking in/etc then it will be about equal to the V-Cube. It's also about $20 cheaper.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks, when the time comes i will order the SS 5x5 from cubedepot.com but on a different note. will the white dayan guhong come will its own torpedos? i've always wanted to try them, and if not do you know of anyone willing to sell some? thank you.


iEnjoyCubing said:


> SS is way better out of the box whereas the V-Cube requires quite a bit of breaking in/lubing/etc. Once fully broken in, however, it is slightly better than the SS unless you fully mod the SS, in which they are probably about equal. Just depends on personal preference. IMO, get the SS. If you are lazy and decide not to mod it or anything it will be better - and if you do plan on modding/breaking in/etc then it will be about equal to the V-Cube. It's also about $20 cheaper.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 1, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> thanks, when the time comes i will order the SS 5x5 from cubedepot.com but on a different note. will the white dayan guhong come will its own torpedos? i've always wanted to try them, and if not do you know of anyone willing to sell some? thank you.



If you get the Guhong v2, it will come with torpedoes. If you get the v1, it will not. iCubeMart and Lubix sell them separately. You may need to do a bit of modding (nothing major) to get them to fit in if you do end up buying them separately. Here is Lubix's tutorial on it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 1, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -White Dayan Lingyun v1 - $6
> -White Dayan Lunhui - $6
> -Black Dayan Taiyan - $5
> -White Alpha V - $6
> ...


 
A lot of people came up to me and said they wanted cubes so can you bring all the cubes, I'll choose whatever is left? I want the lunhui, alpha cc, alpha V, and guhong for sure. My science teacher wants the guhong.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 2, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> A lot of people came up to me and said they wanted cubes so can you bring all the cubes, I'll choose whatever is left? I want the lunhui, alpha cc, alpha V, and guhong for sure. My science teacher wants the guhong.


 
Yeah sure, sounds awesome.

On a general note to all people - except for the Square-1 which I'm saving for someone, the rest of the cubes are first come, first serve. I'll be there around 9:30 in the morning with a laptop bag that says "Stanford" on it. Looking to get rid of all of them so come find me!


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 2, 2012)

dang, looks like i wont be getting the white guhong then. that blows, well see you guys soon!


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yeah sure, sounds awesome.
> 
> On a general note to all people - except for the Square-1 which I'm saving for someone, the rest of the cubes are first come, first serve. I'll be there around 9:30 in the morning with a laptop bag that says "Stanford" on it. Looking to get rid of all of them so come find me!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 2, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> dang, looks like i wont be getting the white guhong then. that blows, well see you guys soon!


 
Looked back through the thread and it does look like you requested it first. I'll save it for you then  just let me know who you are when you find me.

Edit: derp, I said this a few pages ago. Well, it still holds. I'll save it.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 2, 2012)

i'll pay an extra dollars by the way if you really do save it for me. haha.


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yeah, I still have it. I'll save it for you. Pretty much all of those cubes I don't really use anymore.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2012)

Live Results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=12
We are going to be the first official competition to try to use cubecomps.com. 
I think it's going to be an awesome resource in the future - either in addition to or in place of live.cubing.net.

65 registered competitors is certainly much more than I was expecting; it should be a great competition.
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my lawd, it's tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you kind sir for remembering my dibs on the guhong. see everyone else tomorrow! god i cant wait!


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Looked back through the thread and it does look like you requested it first. I'll save it for you then  just let me know who you are when you find me.
> 
> Edit: derp, I said this a few pages ago. Well, it still holds. I'll save it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 2, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Live Results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=12
> We are going to be the first official competition to try to use cubecomps.com.
> I think it's going to be an awesome resource in the future - either in addition to or in place of live.cubing.net.
> 
> ...



The site looks great. Can't wait for tomorrow - see everyone there! Oh, and goals:

-Sub-16 single and sub-18.5 3x3 average
-Sub-5 single and sub-6.5 2x2 average
-Sub 1:45 4x4 single, sub-2:00 average


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 3, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Oh, and goals:
> 
> -Sub-16 single and sub-18.5 3x3 average
> -Sub-5 single and sub-6.5 2x2 average
> -Sub 1:45 4x4 single, sub-2:00 average


 
My goals are as follows:

3x3: sub-16 avg. and sub-13.5 single
2x2: sub-8 avg. and sub-5 single
4x4: sub-2:10 avg and sub-2:00 single
OH: sub-45 Avg. and sub-40 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck to you all tomorrow! Wish I could have joined you.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 3, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> dang, looks like i wont be getting the white guhong then. that blows, well see you guys soon!


 
I can always get one of anthony's guhongs. I don't like white cubes in general because it messes up my recognition. I'm mostly getting cubes for other people.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 3, 2012)

ok thanks iam starting to like the white cubes. honestly if it comes down to it at the end of the comp i will sell you my black guhong if you want a fairly new one (3 weeks old maybe?) because i will have the white one by then. then after that i'll just have to get a 5x5 offline and then my collection for now will be set! see you tomorrow!


Yuxuibbs said:


> I can always get one of anthony's guhongs. I don't like white cubes in general because it messes up my recognition. I'm mostly getting cubes for other people.



My Goals:
3x3 single: sub-40 / average:sub-50
2x2 single: sub-8 or 7 / average sub-12 or 11


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 3, 2012)

Goals: 

2x2: Sub-3 Single | Sub-5 Average
3x3: Sub-11 Single | Sub-13 Average
4x4: Sub-1 Single | Sub 1:12 Average
OH: Sub-30 Single | Sub-33 Average


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 3, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub-3 Single | Sub-5 Average
> 3x3: Sub-11 Single | Sub-13 Average
> ...


 
Durgh! you darn show-off, you!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2012)

Will there be any broadcasting, or will the millions of anxious cubers have to settle for live results??


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 3, 2012)

One last question: Since I'm arriving late (9:30ish) will the registration table still be set up, or will I have to talk to someone to get registered? Thanks, see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck to all! It looks like it will be a great competition! I can't go because I have a track meet, though.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 3, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> One last question: Since I'm arriving late (9:30ish) will the registration table still be set up, or will I have to talk to someone to get registered? Thanks, see everyone tomorrow.


It'll probably still be set up, but if it's not just come and let me know.



IamWEB said:


> Will there be any broadcasting, or will the millions of anxious cubers have to settle for live results??


I'll see what I can do. Just for you, William.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you know if there is going to be an afterparty Anthony?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 3, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Do you know if there is going to be an afterparty Anthony?


 
It is a fraternity hosting the competition... 

haha, We can go eat somewhere afterwards. Probably play it by ear though.


----------



## Carson (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow... I can't believe the number of people registered. Wish I could be there... looks like its going to be a blast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2012)

Carson said:


> Wow... I can't believe the number of people registered. Wish I could be there... looks like its going to be a blast.


 
We'll miss you. I would have liked having you to compete against on 3x3x3.

We'll also miss your display power system.  Ugh, batteries.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 3, 2012)

today's the big day!!! good luck everybody!!!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 3, 2012)

On my way right now. Really hoping that I didn't forget anything. It's a two hour drive, so there's no going back 

Also, it seems like there is a pretty nice amount of Michigan cubers, many of which haven't competed yet. It would be great if we could have some more competitions here in the future!


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting lots of really good times while practicing, hopefully I don't fail my official solves :S



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It would be great if we could have some more competitions here in the future!


^^^^^^^^^THISSSSS!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck to everybody there!  I wish I could be there but I have a choir contest in a few hours (If we get a 1st division rank we go to state contest!). Looks like we'll all be having fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2012)

All live results are now up. The cubecomps system worked really well!


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 3, 2012)

Failed so hard 1st round of 3x3, got two pops in a row


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2012)

Ugg I wish I could have went. I have to be a jazz competition/clinic for another 11 hours. Sorta in the same boat as Jaycee.


----------



## Julian (Mar 3, 2012)

Was looking at the live results, very confused when I saw Neel Shah  (same name as a Canadian cuber)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2012)

Julian said:


> Was looking at the live results, very confused when I saw Neel Shah  (same name as a Canadian cuber)


 
Yes, there are (at least) two of them.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 3, 2012)

First sub-1 4x4 solve ever in an official solve! 55.xx


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 4, 2012)

Did anyone happen to get my 40.11 4x4 single on cam?


----------



## Bob (Mar 5, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2012)

I wanted to change my country to USA.... I'm not sure how.


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish that I could've made it! But we got buried under nearly 2 feet of snow Friday night. I will definitely attend the next Michigan competition!


----------

